# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [03-06-18] UMTv2 / UMTPro - GSM v5.0 - Nexus 6 All Version FRP, ZTE Z798BL FRP

## hassan riach

*We are pleased to announce UltimateGSM v5.0 for UMTv2 / UMT Pro Innovative and Intelligent      Added: Motorola Nexus 6 FRP (All Version) - Connect phone in Fastboot mode and Reset FRP.
- Support latest firmware N6F27M - October 5, 2017
- Unbrick also supported, software will ask automatically if you need to unbrick.
- For Nexus 6, select Nexus 6, and for all others, select All Others. ZTE FRP Reset in Sideload Mode - Z798BL - Exclusive!!! - Put phone in recovery mode.
- Select "apply update from adb"
- Connect phone, select Sideload in Software.
- Select correct model, and click Reset.   Some Minor Improvements           WARNING :  ESN / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.  
ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::     How to Download: - Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder. - Enjoy! - Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. * **

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*متابعه ممتازه صديقي
+++++++++*

----------

